# Is it ok to hang your bike by its rim?



## theClaw (Feb 18, 2010)

So I live in a small duplex and dont have a lot of room for my new bike. My room mate has his bike hanging from the ceiling by the back wheel by two storage hooks. But its pretty much just there for decoration. Ive never seen it takin down. It would be perfect for me to do the same but i just dont want to bend my rim or have any thing bad happen to it from hanging it like that. Any suggestions would be great. And thank you all for the help on picking out my new bike. Its a Gary Fisher Cobia and I couldnt be happier. :thumbsup:


----------



## cmilot6329 (Feb 22, 2010)

Those hooks on the ceiling are meant for hanging bikes so I assume its safe. Me and my roommate both hang ours and our rims are perfectly fine.


----------



## bRyAZSig228 (Jan 25, 2010)

if you don't like that you can get something like this one http://www.costco.com/Browse/Product.aspx?Prodid=33784&search=bike%20storage&Mo=9&cm_re=1_en-_-Top_Left_Nav-_-Top_search&lang=en-US&Nr=P_CatalogName:BC&Sp=S&N=5000043&whse=BC&Dx=mode+matchallpartial&Ntk=Text_Search&Dr=P_CatalogName:BC&Ne=4000000&D=bike%20storage&Ntt=bike%20storage&No=1&Ntx=mode+matchallpartial&Nty=1&topnav=&s=1


----------



## firstcut (Jun 16, 2006)

sometimes hanging a bike from a rim the shock oil can leak out.


----------



## ColoMtb20 (Mar 16, 2009)

If you have a Harbor Freight Tools out in Utah by where you live, they also sell those hoists that bRyAZSig228 mentioned. They work like a charm.


----------



## Taranis (Dec 30, 2009)

ColoMtb20 said:


> If you have a Harbor Freight Tools out in Utah by where you live, they also sell those hoists that bRyAZSig228 mentioned. They work like a charm.


This one?
http://www.harborfreight.com/cpi/ctaf/displayitem.taf?Itemnumber=95803


----------



## DSFA (Oct 22, 2007)

Hanging a bike by hooks won't hurt it at all. And shocks only leak oil if the seals are bad.
Go check out how your LBS stores bikes, I'd lay odds over 95% of shops use your basic bike hook.


----------



## DavidNeiles (May 8, 2008)

YEs and the wheel is one of the strongest parts of the bike and can easily support its own weight and then you ofcourse. And every shop I've worked at or been to hangs bike from the rear wheel.


----------



## insanitylevel9 (Sep 23, 2009)

if it has hydro brakes don't, even turning a bike over to change a tube makes the pressure funky.


----------



## ColoMtb20 (Mar 16, 2009)

Taranis said:


> This one?
> http://www.harborfreight.com/cpi/ctaf/displayitem.taf?Itemnumber=95803


Yes that one.


----------



## traffic002 (Dec 16, 2008)

My forks like being hung upside down. It helps keep the seals lubed.

I would not squeeze my hydro brakes while upside down.

But then again, if you have air in your system, then it needs to be bled. Theoretically, even if you hung it upside down and squeezed the lever, there shouldn't be any air to go through the lines.


----------



## bad mechanic (Jun 21, 2006)

traffic002 said:


> My forks like being hung upside down. It helps keep the seals lubed.
> 
> I would not squeeze my hydro brakes while upside down.
> 
> But then again, if you have air in your system, then it needs to be bled. Theoretically, even if you hung it upside down and squeezed the lever, there shouldn't be any air to go through the lines.


Truth. If you fork or shocks leaks, there's a problem and they should be fixed. There also shouldn't be any air in your brake system, that's why the reservoir has the diaphragm.


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

Posts # 11 and 12 nailed it .


----------



## DavidNeiles (May 8, 2008)

insanitylevel9 said:


> if it has hydro brakes don't, even turning a bike over to change a tube makes the pressure funky.


:skep:

Hmm, sounds like you need to bleed your brakes like others stated


----------



## LordDRIFT (Jul 10, 2009)

If your bike supports your weight..i think it should be fine supporting its own :thumbsup:


----------



## CHUM (Aug 30, 2004)

random note....terralogic forks (Fox 'X' series...now discontinued) do not like to be hung upside down.....


----------

